# No Axmen this week ?



## Stihlman441 (Jan 29, 2011)

WTF no Axmen this week its normally on friday night here in oss not happy whats going on ?


----------



## sgrizz (Feb 6, 2011)

*No axmen*

no axmen here in the united states either . maybe because of the superbowl? Im not happy about it . It is on sunday nights here.


----------



## mic687 (Feb 7, 2011)

They will be back next week I am sure like most other networks History was not going to compete with the super bowl.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah, it's either the super bowl of convicts or re-runs....


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 7, 2011)

Its back Tuesday 8.30 pm ch ONE.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Feb 16, 2011)

I don’t know what I would do if I missed more than three weeks in a row. My life is barely worth living as it is.


----------

